# Hughes SD-DVR40 owners - what USB network adapter are you using?



## anand999 (Mar 15, 2004)

I have an SD-DVR40. I put in a WD 250GB drive into it and use mfstools to copy the original drive and all recordsing over. I then ran PTVnet 1.1 on it. My "almost there" screen has the DVR Upgrade logo on it so I assume the PTVnet installation went okay.

Anyway, I am trying to use a Belkin F5D5050 USB adapter and not having any luck with it. I've made sure USB2 mode is not turned on in PTVnet. I know the adapter itself and the network cable both are fine.

What adapters are the rest of you using with this model of Tivo? I don't want to spend the money on another USB adapter just to get another dud. I want to make sure I get one that I know will work with this specific Tivo model 

If you do have the F5D5050 working, what method did you use to enable USB support? PTVnet/Zipper/etc.


----------



## tivoupgrade (Sep 27, 2000)

These will definitely work:

Netgear FA-120
Trendnet TU2-ET100
Linksys USB200M (v1 and v2)
Hawking UF200

There are others, but these are the only ones I've personally tested.


----------



## Bluewookie (Sep 24, 2003)

I'm currently using Linksys USB200M and DLink DUB-E100 with my HDVR2 and SD-DVR40


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

I've used both a Netgear FA120 and an Airlink ASHOHOUSB. The FA120 will work with stock drivers included with PTVnet or the zipper. The ASOHOUSB requires backported USB drivers, which are included with the Zipper.


----------



## tivoupgrade (Sep 27, 2000)

Ah, forgot to mention that we've tested the Airlink ASOHOUSB, as well (it works fine with version 1.1 of PTVnet, but not version 1.0).


----------



## anand999 (Mar 15, 2004)

Finally got the Belkin working - I used another drive and used the Zipper. Dunno why PTVnet didn't work while the Zipper did?

Anyway, the next question is, is it safe to run the Zipper on a drive that has already had PTVnet run on it?


----------



## Buddy7 (Jan 26, 2007)

I have zippered the drive on my SD-DVR40 following the Zipper instructions. I'm up to step 4, "Run the enhancement script on your tivo" but it seems that the tivo does not detect the Linksys WUSB11 v2.6 wireless adpter that I attached. This is supposed to be a compatible adapter, does anyone know why the receiver does not detect it?

Obviously I cannot set up the network if the adapter is not recognized by the tivo, am I doing something wrong? Thanks, sorry if this is a dumb question...


----------



## rsuchowi (Jan 26, 2007)

Opinion Needed!! 

Given the choice between the D-Link DUB-100 and the Trend Net TU-ET100C which one is the safer bet?


----------



## tivoupgrade (Sep 27, 2000)

Use this one, if you can:

Trendnet TU2-ET100


----------



## rsuchowi (Jan 26, 2007)

Thanks, 

Just to be clear, the Trendnet is appended with a C at the end. I know there have been issues with different revs of adapters, will the rev C be ok?


----------



## Bluewookie (Sep 24, 2003)

The D-Link DUB-E100 is just fine. I can't see any valid reason why the trendnet would be any better or worse.


----------



## anand999 (Mar 15, 2004)

I picked up a TU-ET100C at Fry's and was not able to get it to work with PTVnet either. I haven't tried it with Zipper though.

My Belkin adapter is working fine with a freshly InstantCake'd Zipper'd drive. I'll give the TU-ET100C a try after I get home to work to see how that works on my DVR40 w/ Zipper.


----------



## anand999 (Mar 15, 2004)

SD-DVR40 + Zipper + TU-ET100C is a go  I just tried it and didn't have any problems accessing it on my network.


----------



## rsuchowi (Jan 26, 2007)

Thanks I will spend the extra $8 and get the D-Link. Seems to be a common thread that they work out of the box with both zipper and PTVnet


----------



## tivoupgrade (Sep 27, 2000)

anand999 said:


> I picked up a TU-ET100C at Fry's and was not able to get it to work with PTVnet either. I haven't tried it with Zipper though.
> 
> My Belkin adapter is working fine with a freshly InstantCake'd Zipper'd drive. I'll give the TU-ET100C a try after I get home to work to see how that works on my DVR40 w/ Zipper.


The TU-ET100C is *not* supported by PTVnet. The TU*2*-ET100 (which is USB 2.0) is. Not saying the TU-ET100C won't work, but we don't have one and have not tested it.. BTW, that is not a USB 2.0 device, it is 1.0/1.1.


----------



## ddrumer (Dec 3, 2004)

I only use D-Link Stuff, its 3 DUB-E100's for me


----------

